# ClassNotFound Applet



## Helgon (29. Jan 2012)

Hey, ich bin totaler Anfänger was Applets/Netzwerk etc. angeht. Deswegen hab ich mir mal das http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html Tutorial angeschaut und (ja ich weis es ist veraltet) aber für die ersten Erkentnisse ist es doch hilfreich.

Ich hab alles so weit fertig und dachte mir, hauste dir das aufn Webspace und probierste mal, aber ich krieg jedes mal den Fehler das:


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Chat.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Chat.class
Laden: Klasse Chat.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Chat.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Chat.class
```

aber die .class liegt defintitiv im gleichen Ordner.

und in der HTML steht ja nur 


```
<applet code="Chat.class" width=95% height=60%>
</applet>
```

Also müsste der Pfad doch stimmen?

Ich hab einfach die .class genomen die im /bin/ Ordner vom Workspace erzeugt wird, ist das richtig?

Ich steh grad voll aufm Schlauch, weil das alles wirklich völliges Neuland für mich ist 

Grüße


----------



## Michael... (30. Jan 2012)

Ich habe noch nie wirklich etwas mit Applets gemacht (und ich würde wenn es um einen Chat geht den eher als Applikation entwickeln - evtl. per WebStart deployen)

Weiß nicht, ob Dir das bekannt ist: Applets werden immer auf dem Client Rechner ausgeführt. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wenn Du einfach nur 
	
	
	
	





```
code="Chat.class"
```
 angibst, alle andern benötigten Klassen auch mit heruntergeladen werden. Daher am besten alles in ein jar packen und auf dem Server bereitstellen.
Zu der ClassNotFoundException. Heisst Deine Klasse tatsächliche 
	
	
	
	





```
Chat.class
```
 oder befindet sie sich eventuell in einem Package? Dann musst Du den vollständigen Namen der Klasse angeben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2012)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wenn Du einfach nur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, abhängige Klassen werden mit herunter geladen.
Ich stimme _Michael..._ zu, kann es sein, dass du ein Package definiert hast?
Das applet-Tag ist soweit OK (wenn du kein Package definiert hast).
HTML-Datei und Chat.class müssen im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen, deine .class-Datei muss auch wirklich Chat.class heißen, weil Java Groß-/Kleinschreibung unterscheidet.


----------



## Helgon (30. Jan 2012)

Es lag tatsächlich dran, dass ichs in nem Package hatte. (Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen  - warum auch?)
Wie kann ich das den mit angeben (in der HTML)

Grüße


----------



## faetzminator (30. Jan 2012)

Du musst natürlich dann auch [c]ch.faetzminator.foo.bar.Test[/c] und nicht [c]Test[/c] aufrufen. So nehm ich an, dass du - wie in lokalem Code auch - die Packagestruktur mit den Ordnern abbilden musst. Wenn du also in [c]faetzminator.ch/test/[/c] eine Klasse [c]ch.faetzminator.foo.bar.Test[/c] aufrufen willst, muss diese Klasse auch in [c]faetzminator.ch/test/ch/faetzminator/foo/bar/Test.class[/c] liegen. Letztere Information aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2012)

Einfach mal die FAQ lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/applets/114668-java-applet-webseite-einbinden.html


----------



## Helgon (30. Jan 2012)

Ich danke dir  :toll:


----------

